# Yay!



## cmoegelin (May 7, 2017)

I just wanted to hop online for a minute to encourage the CPC-As to not give up.  I earned my CPC-A designation of February of last year and have put in applications every few months to try to break into coding.  I was offered a full time coding position a few weeks ago.  My start date is two weeks from Monday and I am so excited!

A few things that I found helpful:  Don't be afraid to put in an application even if you don't have experience coding--the job I was offered was asking for 4 years of experience.  Follow up with a thank you and any questions you may have; I had not done this before, but it really does underline the fact that you are interested.  Take note of what medical facilities are in your area and visit their websiteds frequently to check for new postings (most update their open positions on Fridays and/or Mondays).  Don't take job rejections personally (I was actually passed over for the position I interviewed for, but the coding director got in touch with me via email a few weeks later to say that a new position was opening).  Be willing to wait; it will pay off in the end. 

Good luck (and don't lose heart!)!!


----------



## ellzeycoding (May 7, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## cmoegelin (May 7, 2017)

ellzeycoding said:


> Congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## kmsanders (May 9, 2017)

Congrats!!! I really needed to hear this.  It motivates me to continue.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## nomerz (May 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting this... I so agree with everything you said and I always encourage CPC-A's to not let inexperience deter them from applying for different positions. I find that most employers are looking for a personality fit more than anything, knowing that they can train those that lack experience.

Wishing you the best of luck... a little positivity in this forum is always needed.


----------

